# Alaska



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Running out there this weekend. Don’t have many spots out there and don’t want to make that haul with out multiple spots. Anyone willing to do some gentlemen trading on PM? Spots won’t be shared and won’t be overfished and polietly floated off of when boats come in to view. 
Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

The public number for it is way off, unless it has been updated.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the correct number for it, thank you. Just looking for stuff around it. I know the real fishing is around it within A few miles. Just a lot of gas to run out there and search. I’ve searched around the gulf a lot, I don’t want to go there without some clear cut plan.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Alaska?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Alaska?


I've never heard of it, either.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

52-56 miles SE of Destin


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

The better rocks are actually 9miles northeast of the Alaska. Check out the 150ft curve and work that area east towards PSJ. There are some good rocks due east of it as well but, you'll be in 260ft of water. I do not like fishing anything more than 200 with out electrics.


----------

